# Angel,Riley and Spike Need a Home in western NC



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Angel, Spike, and Riley need a home. These are 3 young male rats that i got from somebody who rescued them from being snake food. The girl i got them from kept them in a 10 gal tank with a tank topper. This is not a big enough cage for them, and all the cages i have, has too big of wire spacing for them. As of right now i cant get to the petshop to get a larger cage with smaller bar spacing (nearest pet supply shop is 2 1/2 -3 hours away.) They will not come with the tank and topper because it is just too small. I dont want them to go as snake food so i am asking a rehoming fee to ensure a good home. They are kind of shy, especially when you go to pick them up, but they will come up to get treats from you. I think with some extra time spent with these guys they will become great pets. None have ever bitten me since ive had them. One of them will squeak quite a bit when you pick him up. They are all 3 black berkshire, top ears and im pretty sure they are satin coated. If you are interested in adopting these 3 beautiful boys please message me or email me at [email protected] 
I will try and get some pics of them and post them.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of the boys


----------



## phoebe (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh man, they are adorable! What part of Western NC are you in? I'm right over the line in SC. I can't take any more rats, but I will ask around and see if I know anyone who is interested.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Im in Bryson City/Swain County


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

i have moved cages around with these guys and they now share a cage with my Big Cinnimon Hooded boy Ben, so Im not actively seeking a home for them but to the right person i may be willing to still rehome them, but they arent squeezing thru the cage bars and seem okay in there with Ben, and a lot happier in the cage as opposed to the tank and topper


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

phoebe said:


> Oh man, they are adorable! What part of Western NC are you in? I'm right over the line in SC. I can't take any more rats, but I will ask around and see if I know anyone who is interested.


If you know anybody that would be interested in 2 of them, that would be awesome, I thought i had the cages figured out but the cage is too small for 4 males. But i dont want Ben to be alone so im keeping Spike. They need a little more socialization than ive been able to give them, so i decided it would be best to rehome a couple of them. Hope to hear from you soon


----------

